# So why do some full-timers hate part-timers?



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


Yeah, a real job that SUCKS! LOL?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pension, free health benefits, a good career that I could do for the next 20 years, yeah my job really sucks.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a full time job and I drive uber part time, mostly in DF back and forth from home to work. I used to drive more earlier, but in my opinion, Uber is not great for doing full time. The pay is very low. Imagine that according to IRS every mile equals to 60 cents ...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I do rideshare full time and i could care less about other drivers. When there comes a time where requests are hard to come by then I’ll move on to another job but that hasn’t happened in my market. The demand is still very high.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Pension, free health benefits, a good career that I could do for the next 20 years, yeah my job really sucks.


Yeah Dude, sucks big time!!?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that.


Where?

Here? It's teh interwebs, it's full of tough guys.
Locally? Just avoid local drivers and you're good to go. I never ever talk shop with any locals, regardless of where ever I am.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Why? Cuz there are a lot of paranoid, mean spirited people out there...drivers and pax alike...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't GAF about part timers.......why should I ?

I drive full time. They drive PT during hours I don't want to work. We coexist alongside each other.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

From the complaints i read here, how could a PT driver possibly know their way around, or, not skip pool rides, or, not play surges, or, not cherry pick...

In other words, you make them look bad because you just do the trips.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> From the complaints i read here, how could a PT driver possibly know their way around, or, not skip pool rides, or, not play surges, or, not cherry pick...
> 
> In other words, you make them look bad because you just do the trips.


I consistently average over $20 an hour for just doing the trips.


----------



## Butt0ns919 (Mar 23, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a full time job and I drive uber part time, mostly in DF back and forth from home to work. I used to drive more earlier, but in my opinion, Uber is not great for doing full time. The pay is very low. Imagine that according to IRS every mile equals to 60 cents ...


I just started ubering with the thought of being online during my trips to and from work. Is it true that ill be penalized for declining trips that are out of the way? How do you manage?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

corniilius said:


> al job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


A lot of the part timers (but definitely not all) seem to dismiss criticisms of others who do this full time. There is a tendency to say "if you don't like it, quit!" rather than to actually try to band together to encourage making things better for all.

I notice here many of the people saying rideshare "is no skill" and "something anyone can do" (which is total BS btw) tend to be part timers often with professional jobs. Now I have no problem with someone having a decent job. That's awesome. But there is no need to stand in the way of others voicing legitimate complaints or just expressing themselves.

It's cool if you do this just on Friday and Saturday nights and make $30 an hour (in addition to your regular job with Google or as a lawyer) but you don't need to start talking crap to someone doing it full time in poverty who is making $5 an hour and trying to feed their family.

So what I am saying is this: if this is just a side thing for you and you don't need it to survive then GREAT. But please try not to make life harder for those who need the gig. Try not to stand in the way of progress.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Corny this thread is eerily similar to one I started over a year ago that drew quite a bit of ire from many posters. I will admit it was not my finest moment.

I can see FT driving working out in some markets. Wisconsin is not one of them. Milwaukee is oversaturated and Madison is too student-dependent; summertime is s l o w.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Butt0ns919 said:


> I just started ubering with the thought of being online during my trips to and from work. Is it true that ill be penalized for declining trips that are out of the way? How do you manage?


How would you "decline" a ride that is out of the way, without knowing the trip destination? Did you mean "cancel"? 
Anyways there is no penalty for declining, however the cancellation rate above a certain point would definitely matter to Uber

I'm a part timer. In my opinion, the part timers are actually ruining the business for the full timers. It's obvious. However, that's what it is. This is how Uber plays this game. If you don't like it, then quit. Or find smart ways to increase your profit while ubering full time


----------



## Butt0ns919 (Mar 23, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> How would you "decline" a ride that is out of the way, without knowing the trip destination? Did you mean "cancel"?
> Anyways there is no penalty for declining, however the cancellation rate above a certain point would definitely matter to Uber


Im sorry, I meant cancel. My first trip I made, I had dropped off my first customer and right away my phone started pinging but I declined because I was headed home already, I just want to make sure Im not deactivated within the first week :/ theres so much I need to learn. From what Ive read, theres no way to know if the people pinging you are headed your direction (to or from my full time job) or not, correct? Is there anyway around that?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

corniilius said:


> free health benefits


Yeah right.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Butt0ns919 said:


> Im sorry, I meant cancel. My first trip I made, I had dropped off my first customer and right away my phone started pinging but I declined because I was headed home already, I just want to make sure Im not deactivated within the first week :/ theres so much I need to learn. From what Ive read, theres no way to know if the people pinging you are headed your direction (to or from my full time job) or not, correct? Is there anyway around that?


No problem. You don't need to decline the rides when you are in DF. Even after your first drop off, the next ping is still towards your destination. Good luck


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Full timer here. I don't have any problems with part timers. The drivers I have a problem with are the ones who just look at a small piece of the puzzle then assume that their situation is how it is for everyone. Examples:

I make $30/hr, I don't see what everyone problem is. 

I NEVER have problems with pax at (locations) or (during certain hours).

U/L always pay me my fees, don't understand people who say they steal from you. You must be trying to cheat the system.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The only drivers I have issues with are light loiterers. If you are first at a red light, it is your responsibility to move quickly after making sure there isn't a jack wagon running it. 

Not sure if I'm FT, PT, or mostly retired.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

They hate us cuz they ain't us. 
Wheel spins out of here ?
Oh wait I'm in a Prius ?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


Are you suggesting working two FT jobs, or working just Rideshare FT? Neither makes sense for me.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

When I drove, I drove part time (and very part time at that, thus I could be a bit biased). However, that being said, I have no issue with full timers either. I will say though, that full time, this simply isn't sustainable (nor was it ever intended to be, no matter what Uber/Lyft tries to pass off to you). From a purely practical standpoint, you can be deactivated at any time (per their own terms), and for pretty much any reason (and yes, that's true in most at will employment states, but the difference is, Uber/Lyft actually does it). Very few employers will terminate someone quite as easily as Uber/Lyft does. Mostly, this is because of unemployment insurance. IF it's an "at fault" firing, they won't be able to get unemployment (or at least not full benefits, depending on state) and that employers rates don't go up. So they are incentivized to only fire for a good reason (even though, legally, they can fire you because a customer said you looked at them funny). 

Uber/Lyft has no such incentive, so they WILL terminate (deactivate) for otherwise silly things (false claims, real claims, their own made up fantasies, you name it). Sometimes you can get reactivated, sometimes you can't. Sounds like a dangerous way to have a full time occupation. I won't dispute that the full timers, and the tricks and scams they've learned to run, can probably make a decent hourly wage, if they want to. It's simply not sustainable long term and they can lose it at any moment (on top of Uber/Lyft issues, what if your car catches fire as happened to CableGuyNoe, etc.).


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can see FT driving working out in some markets. Wisconsin is not one of them. Milwaukee is oversaturated and Madison is too student-dependent; summertime is s l o w.


You could never make a living full time driving in Wausau. I have been on line for three hours and have had one ride.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Butt0ns919 said:


> I just started ubering with the thought of being online during my trips to and from work. Is it true that ill be penalized for declining trips that are out of the way? How do you manage?


No you don't get penalized by not accepting rides. Your acceptance rate goes down but you'll still get requests. My acceptance rate is 12% and I get pinged constantly.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> My acceptance rate is 12% and I get pinged constantly.


I dont understamd what you are gaining by doing that.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Gilby said:


> You could never make a living full time driving in Wausau. I have been on line for three hours and have had one ride.


Do you do a ride and head back home and wait or have you been out sitting in parking lots for 3 hours?


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

All of our driver woes and arguments can be boiled down to these advantages on Uber's side:

Uber is not regulated. They can pay us whatever they want ($5/hr) and do whatever they want (fake surge, bogus support, random deactivating...)
Uber does not "employ" us. They do not have to provide anything that a regular employer would provide (minimum wage, SSA tax, unemployment benefits...)
For every couple of drivers who get Mad As Hell and decide to protest/unionize/strike, there are 10 ants lined up to drive under the premise that $5/hr is better than nothing.
Uber is well aware of all of this. They are never going to improve the driver conditions until they are required by law, or until they've exhausted the population of people willing to drive. I don't see either of these happening anytime soon.

So, while I agree with everyone that Uber is rather deplorable as a company, and I certainly agree to keep fighting the good fight, I'm not convinced it's going to be very effective. So we must be practical and figure out how to maximize this situation to our advantage. For now, for me, it's to drive at the busy times and make as much money per hour as possible.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I dont understamd what you are gaining by doing that.


A lot of times I just turn it in my apartment to see how busy it is. Sometimes I'll be doing Lyft and Vis and whoever has the best surge I go with. I default to Lyft if no surge. And here there are constant pings. I also won't do uturns, drive a few Mike's for a pick up, or do pools. So yeah my rate is low but I still do well as a part timer

I guess people would call it cherry picking. I call it smart. They don't care about acceptance rates. Or cancellation rates


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Guyinbp said:


> My acceptance rate is 12% and I get pinged constantly.


That high huh?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Yeah right.


Union baby.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I see far more animosity from part- timers aimed at full- timers than the other way around.

*So why do some part-timers. Hate full-timers?*

And why does @corniilius hate grammar?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Part time is where it's at. Full-time may work for some but not in my market.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I only hate part timers part of the times so maybe 1/5th of the time


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

When I'm driving, I can't tell the FT apart from the PT's.

But...I can tell the asswipes from other Rideshare drivers by:


Your use of a turn signal.
How you merge.
How fast you go past me in the 65mph zone.
How close you get to the back of my car when traffic comes to a stop.
How you park at airport pick up.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


Perhaps it's due to part-timers like yourself diluting the brand? As in your situation, Uber is a source of "disposable income." Hence, a casual attitude towards it which negatively impacts us full-timers. So what you say then?



Pawtism said:


> When I drove, I drove part time (and very part time at that, thus I could be a bit biased). However, that being said, I have no issue with full timers either. I will say though, that full time, this simply isn't sustainable (nor was it ever intended to be, no matter what Uber/Lyft tries to pass off to you). From a purely practical standpoint, you can be deactivated at any time (per their own terms), and for pretty much any reason (and yes, that's true in most at will employment states, but the difference is, Uber/Lyft actually does it). Very few employers will terminate someone quite as easily as Uber/Lyft does. Mostly, this is because of unemployment insurance. IF it's an "at fault" firing, they won't be able to get unemployment (or at least not full benefits, depending on state) and that employers rates don't go up. So they are incentivized to only fire for a good reason (even though, legally, they can fire you because a customer said you looked at them funny).
> 
> Uber/Lyft has no such incentive, so they WILL terminate (deactivate) for otherwise silly things (false claims, real claims, their own made up fantasies, you name it). Sometimes you can get reactivated, sometimes you can't. Sounds like a dangerous way to have a full time occupation. I won't dispute that the full timers, and the tricks and scams they've learned to run, can probably make a decent hourly wage, if they want to. It's simply not sustainable long term and they can lose it at any moment (on top of Uber/Lyft issues, what if your car catches fire as happened to CableGuyNoe, etc.).


True, however what you mentioned applies to any Independent Contractor. Not just Uber/Lyft IC's.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Part time is where it's at. Full-time may work for some but not in my market.
> View attachment 306604


Yes because making money during st Patrick's day, arguably the busiest day of the year, is hard. Cherry pick8ng earning weeks ha


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


This is what actually inspired my name.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I see far more animosity from part- timers aimed at full- timers than the other way around.
> 
> *So why do some part-timers. Hate full-timers?*
> 
> And why does @corniilius hate grammar?


This is an Uber forum. Grammar doesn't matter here. The vice versa might be a good topic for a new discussion though.



Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


Only an idiot would give up my real job for Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Full-timers hate the part-timers because full-timers end up earning about the same amount of money as the part-timers. 



Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


Or maybe you hate the part-timers because the had the brass to get a real full-time job that earns real money. :wink:


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


LMFAO.



Kodyhead said:


> I only hate part timers part of the times so maybe 1/5th of the time


I'm a part-timer -- so I only hate full-timers part time. I also only like them part time. Consistency is good.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

usually when part time or full time U/l driver pass me, I am thinking
1 . A h0le
2. Really, what is with the attitude...pax thinks you are below a garbage collector, so cut down your stupid attitude
3. M f learn how to drive and observe traffic signs
4. A h 0le, that is not your parking spot, it says handicap ( talking about airport), and you don't have handicap sticker
5. A h0le , why are you backing into the parking space and why are you taking 2 spots
6. A h 0le, that is a fire lane, observe
7. A H0le, why are you smoking outside your car, next to my vehicle..
8. A H0le, that political sticker is going to cost you tips from 50% of the pax's, and nobody really cares about your political affiliation


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Part time, full time, no time, whatever. The real question CAN YOU ZIPPER MERGE


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Only an idiot would give up my real job for Uber.


Only an idiot would pass up the chance to drive people around 60-70 hrs week.

Messin'

I recently went back to the real job universe. A great company and job. Decent compensation, bens, perks, co. vehicle, the kind of place I'll stay with to retirement.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps it's due to part-timers like yourself diluting the brand? As in your situation, Uber is a source of "disposable income." Hence, a casual attitude towards it which negatively impacts us full-timers. So what you say then?
> 
> 
> True, however what you mentioned applies to any Independent Contractor. Not just Uber/Lyft IC's.


Long as everybody follows the Golden Rule, that I'm happy as can be. People start thinking I owe them something and that's when I get pissed off.

The fact that I stopped after earning $300 should be appreciated because that means more rides for everybody else.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Guyinbp said:


> Yes because making money during st Patrick's day, arguably the busiest day of the year, is hard. Cherry pick8ng earning weeks ha


Tonight wasn't as good plus no clean up fee. Tips none but could show up later.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Long as everybody follows the Golden Rule, that I'm happy as can be. People start thinking I owe them something and that's when I get pissed off.
> 
> The fact that I stopped after earning $300 should be appreciated because that means more rides for everybody else.


Know what you owe me? An explanation of your "Golden Rule?"


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Yeah right.


I know right. I drive a bus for a governement agency and still have to pay a measly $100 a month for great insurance, and I have some of the best insurnace there is for amazing rates


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Most jobs like mine offer health benefits but they are hardly free by the time you add in the deductibles and co-pays.


corniilius said:


> free health benefits


Jobs like mine offer health benefits but they are hardly free by the time you add in the deductibles and co-pays. 
You are saying you don't have any premiums, union dues or deductibles? That is my definition of free.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Do you do a ride and head back home and wait or have you been out sitting in parking lots for 3 hours?


It depends on where the last ride took me. Either I go home, or I go to my office at the airport and wait there. Either place I have a desktop computer to check what's interesting online. The airport is closer to the population density. My home is in a suburb.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps it's due to part-timers like yourself diluting the brand? As in your situation, Uber is a source of "disposable income." Hence, a casual attitude towards it which negatively impacts us full-timers. So what you say then?


Diluting the brand? Casual attitude?

Care to elaborate?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I consistently average over $20 an hour for just doing the trips.


That's $10/hr below my quitting threshold.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Diluting the brand? Casual attitude?
> 
> Care to elaborate?


I was wondering the same thing. Since I only drive a few hours here and there I'm always alert and have a good attitude. I can't imagine someone driving 72 hours a week being the same.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Diluting the brand? Casual attitude?
> 
> Care to elaborate?


As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


Not true for this 4.97 rated driver! I am careful to stay in Uber's good graces by providing outstanding service because I want the option to continue the side hustle as well as go FT temporarily if, God forbid, something should happen to my breadwinning job.

I other words the same attitude that makes me successful at my day job keeps me from burning bridges with Uber. *I like money and I am interested in making it regularly.*


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


I disagree. People are who they are. Nobody's nature changes just because they turn on some app.

Jerks are gonna be jerks whether they drive full time or part time. And none of us turn the app on with the goal of polishing the brand and serving the community, lol.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


Presume much?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Over/Uber said:


> Presume much?


Maybe? Who knows? Who cares? Whatever!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Know what you owe me? An explanation of your "Golden Rule?"


Treat others how you want to be treated.



JimKE said:


> I disagree. People are who they are. Nobody's nature changes just because they turn on some app.
> 
> Jerks are gonna be jerks whether they drive full time or part time. And none of us turn the app on with the goal of polishing the brand and serving the community, lol.


Indeed.



RideshareUSA said:


> As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


Common Sense would dictate that the less hours you spend ubering the happier you are. Maybe you're just not happy.


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a full time job and I drive uber part time, mostly in DF back and forth from home to work. I used to drive more earlier, but in my opinion, Uber is not great for doing full time. The pay is very low. Imagine that according to IRS every mile equals to 60 cents ...


Well , 94% of you will quit within a year while Uber and Lyft are doing ipo's to bail out the early investors. What will you drivers get out of those ipo's ? Zero with the rim removed. The 6% drive 12 plus hours a day , 7 days and collect no benefits. You're welcome, Kalanick.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi guys. Oh how much love I have for everyone. Hugs and kisses from your friendly neighborhood mod.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Most jobs like mine offer health benefits but they are hardly free by the time you add in the deductibles and co-pays.
> 
> Jobs like mine offer health benefits but they are hardly free by the time you add in the deductibles and co-pays.
> You are saying you don't have any premiums, union dues or deductibles? That is my definition of free.


For medical, all I have are co-pays. Union is a separate issue.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> As a side hustle, the importance of retaining the position is an afterthought. Hence, service and such declines.


Okay. Well... I, as well as a couple of others it seems, disagree. You are definitely painting with a very broad brush there.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm a sometimes part timer, sometimes (almost) full timer, and frequent no-timer. 

I don't care what your "status" is, we're all in this together so why not just try to get along? Until we can, both sides are screwed.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> From the complaints i read here, how could a PT driver possibly know their way around, or, not skip pool rides, or, not play surges, or, not cherry pick...
> 
> In other words, you make them look bad because you just do the trips.


❓ 'cause I'm a PT'er that means I don't know my way around? or I don't decline pool rides ( which by the way I detest)... My coverage area is Phila AND New Jersey and I've yet to have a problem with navigation... I think I probably mis-understand your post 'cause I can't make sense of your reply... just sayin' :redface:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Pension, free health benefits, a good career that I could do for the next 20 years, yeah my job really sucks.


Know what? Tough. Am strictly a part timer and Uber's an excellent source of purely extra dough! Love it!

Also sick and tired of the full timers gripes re: benefits, unions, employee/independent contractor status, etc. So over it.

Guess what? The business model is "ridesharing", preferably part timers, retirees, extra discretionary income, etc. NOT full time employee.



911 Guy said:


> The only drivers I have issues with are light loiterers. If you are first at a red light, it is your responsibility to move quickly after making sure there isn't a jack wagon running it.
> 
> Not sure if I'm FT, PT, or mostly retired.


Nah, don't think so.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> I do rideshare full time and i could care less about other drivers. When there comes a time where requests are hard to come by then I'll move on to another job but that hasn't happened in my market. The demand is still very high.


I do ridesharing part time, and do not care about full timers!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> ❓ 'cause I'm a PT'er that means I don't know my way around? or I don't decline pool rides ( which by the way I detest)... My coverage area is Phila AND New Jersey and I've yet to have a problem with navigation... I think I probably mis-understand your post 'cause I can't make sense of your reply... just sayin' :redface:


My point being, lots of assumptions are made that aren't necessarily true.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Such a learnable moment.... Rideshare drivers divided by the title of FT vs PT. Really?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Having part-time drivers is the whole point of rideshare. If you want to know what it would look like with only full-time drivers just look back to the old taxicab days:
For 360 days of the year cabbies would starve, and on the other 5 days pax would scream "why the hell does it take two hours to get a cab? we need more cabs in this town!"


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


you don't really bother me .in my area u don't last long .once u see your car getting destroyed drivers come and go around here


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


Not sure why that is. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


We understand you must support a " "LOBSTER HABIT".


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> We understand you must support a " "LOBSTER HABIT".


I do uber/lyft so I can buy up their shares and not drive anymore but profit from everyone else driving.


----------



## bmenglishindia (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks For the information. It is very useful to me.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> My point being, lots of assumptions are made that aren't necessarily true.


 Oh, see I told you I mis understood


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> We understand you must support a " "LOBSTER HABIT".


It gets expensive man, I just gotta have it!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Just don't talk to other drivers. That way you have no clue if they like your or not and you just go about your business. Has worked for me for 2+ years :thumbup:.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

It's not to part timers, we hate everyone who isn't a $6+ surge equally..


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> what if your car catches fire as happened to CableGuyNoe


¿Que? @Cableguynoe


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Im a part-timer....

Do you hate me?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I do uber/lyft so I can buy up their shares and not drive anymore but profit from everyone else driving.


Heck yeah I'm going to buy all the shares I can, that way I can lose money in the stock market AND behind the wheel.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Such a learnable moment.... Rideshare drivers divided by the title of FT vs PT. Really?


I am for full time abortions

You part time abortion people are going to hell


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> It gets expensive man, I just gotta have it!


Poor Man Has a" Shellfish on His Back "!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I make $30/hr, I don't see what everyone problem is.
> 
> I NEVER have problems with pax at (locations) or (during certain hours).
> 
> U/L always pay me my fees, don't understand people who say they steal from you. You must be trying to cheat the system.


Great handle. You know as a part timer (semi-retired and driving weekends) I have had the exact experience you are describing. When I opened this thread I quickly calculated my average hourly pay (for the first time), and sure enough, It came up to a little over $30 hour. With tips.

Indeed I very rarely have issues with passengers. But I drive in a nice area and never work late. The worst encounters were two near-barf experiences in 2.5 years of part time driving. One time they let loose outside the car, so a quick trip to the car wash remedied that. A few weeks ago a picked up a lady at a golf course who started to get sick right after the ride started. I instantly stopped the car and made her sit outside (new car). The police came and harassed me for various reasons, but I would have taken a ticket, or even a tow rather than let the barfer back in. And although Uber "support" has been a sigularly frustrating experience, and I was offline for weeks and weeks last year because Uber itself screwed up my account in various creative ways, I wasn't even aware that Uber was messing with people's fees.

But rather than make me look at full timers with disdain, I take my hat off to you folks. I run the numbers, and frankly don't see how you can do this job full time. If you are, more power to you. Yes, I do wonder why full timers would not be pursuing another line of work in this supposedly near full employment economy, but I have had enough life experience to know there may well be good reasons that one chooses any particular line of work.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> When I'm driving, I can't tell the FT apart from the PT's.
> 
> But...I can tell the asswipes from other Rideshare drivers by:
> 
> ...


I hate all the drivers who park in the middle of the street when there's plenty of room to pull over.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Where?
> 
> Here? It's teh interwebs, it's full of tough guys.
> Locally? Just avoid local drivers and you're good to go. I never ever talk shop with any locals, regardless of where ever I am.


?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sadboy said:


> Im a part-timer....
> 
> Do you hate me?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I am for full time abortions
> 
> You part time abortion people are going to hell


Yeah right ?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> ¿Que? @Cableguynoe


https://uberpeople.net/threads/up-in-flames.315993/


whiskeyboat said:


> Heck yeah I'm going to buy all the shares I can, that way I can lose money in the stock market AND behind the wheel.


Not taking side for or against either of you, but I had to laugh at this, as it was my first thought when I saw that post.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Here’s the thing. I don’t ever think Uber or Lyft got into the business to “employ” (for lack of a better term) full-time drivers. The rideshare industry as always been about "do it whenever you want". To do this as a full-time job is a decision someone makes, but rideshare is not a full-time profession. So there should be no reason for hate.

Thing is in the old days, drivers quickly learned you could make good money doing this full-time. You used to hear stories of drivers earning over $100,000 a year if they did it right.

This earned rideshare a reputation that there was good money in it to do it full-time. And for a while, there actually was. But Uber and Lyft have done anything they can to make sure that is no longer true. While some who know what they are doing can hustle and make a decent living, it’s a money-losing venture for most.

Therefore I think the animosity is not between full-time and part time. I think it’s smart drivers against the ants. The smart drivers know how to make money. But the ants just take everything. And because they do, Uber and Lyft can lower pay as much as they want because they know the ants outnumber the smart drivers, and there are thousands of new ants signing up every day. This reduces the pay for smart drivers, which is why they hate ants.

That said, there may be a belief that most "ants" are part-timers, which could be a cause of some of the animosity.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

There are times when this gig is very profitable for me. I am a part timer. However, on certain days I am out there working for 12 or more hours because the money is good. On other days I will sit at home and maybe get one or no rides with the app on for 10 hours. Other days the app is completely off.

I have done this for over 4 years...I have over 4000 trips.

I can't do this fulltime. I can't make enough money to pay my bills and I couldn't deal with the volatility from day to day and week to week in the area that I live in. Compared to last year my earnings this year are down 50%. I have not been very lucky getting long trips, the Eagles didn't win the super bowl, NYE wasn't really cold like last year, and business has been slow in general.

So it is part time...never a must...the money I make helps pay off long term debts or used for pleasure. If I stopped doing it I would be fine.

It may ultimately become a retirement job but again I will do it when I want to...not because I have to.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I only signed up to do part time. But I take jobs and work very seriously. In general, people who work at any job only part-time do not take the job as seriously as people who do it full-time. People who do not take a job seriously tend not to have a sense of cohesiveness with co-workers, and therefore do not care much if they screw over what co-workers are trying to accomplish, and this includes doing stupid stuff that gives their full-time coworkers a bad reputation as a group. The reason attempts to advocate to improve work conditions fail in most industries is that there are usually many more part-time employees than full-time employees, and that is why ride-share companies get away with their pay schemes - scab part-timers who undermine things like Monday's strike. Of course nowadays that is the fault of employers because most companies now only want to hire part-timers to avoid paying benefits and fees associated with having full time employees. Ride-sharing companies found a way around that, and hence allow anyone who wants to drive full-time, drive full-time. This is great for people who want to work full-time but the only jobs available are part-time jobs with crappy hours, crappy bosses, and whatever else crappy. Who wants to have to work 3 part-time jobs and deal with all that crappiness and still not have health insurance and retirement benefits? I had to change jobs when the economy was at its worse, and even with college degrees could not even find a part-time minimum wage job (was unemployed for 5 months) - if ride-share had been here then, I would have jumped at it. If a person is in a decent market area, driving for ride-share full-time makes more sense. In general, the people who drive full-time are more invested in their jobs and they are the ones making the efforts to advocate for better conditions.... most part-time drivers don't care, but should be grateful to the full-time people for doing all the ground work in efforts to get better work conditions which benefit part timers as well - the very least they could do is not undermine things like strikes, not be simple scabs. I have respect for anyone who works full-time regardless of what the job is, and so should all the rest of the part-time ants.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a part timer and I only hate other part timers!


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

forrest m said:


> most part-time drivers don't care, but should be grateful to the full-time people for doing all the ground work in efforts to get better work conditions which benefit part timers as well - the very least they could do is not undermine things like strikes, not be simple scabs. I have respect for anyone who works full-time regardless of what the job is, and so should all the rest of the part-time ants.


I don't disagree but I also think you can't underestimate motives for doing this. I used to only drive surges outside of my work commute because I live downtown so if it is busy and I am sitting on the couch sure why not but with the new rates I don't feel much incentive. Even if rates were near zero I would still have interest in picking someone up along the way to work mainly so that I can use the carpool lane and write off my mileage driving to and from work. For some people ride share could truly just mean sharing a ride.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Why would anyone ever care what someone else thinks?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

123dragon said:


> I don't disagree but I also think you can't underestimate motives for doing this. I used to only drive surges outside of my work commute because I live downtown so if it is busy and I am sitting on the couch sure why not but with the new rates I don't feel much incentive. Even if rates were near zero I would still have interest in picking someone up along the way to work mainly so that I can use the carpool lane and write off my mileage driving to and from work. For some people ride share could truly just mean sharing a ride.


Very well stated. I take the term "rideshare" literally. Have worked over 30 years, in sales, as an Independent Contractor. Totally respect that status. It has been and will be part of our economic system for years.

The term rideshare says it all. I do not try to "read" more in to it. The Uber model is not perfect and do have certain issues. But overall, it's excellent, and do not have any major gripes or complaints.

However, in reading this thread, the continuous "attitude" drivers, particularly full timers, have towards Uber is getting very, very old. Have been driving four years, 6K+ miles, and used to always lean to the driver's side.

Now, after listening to all the negativity, side more with Uber. Free Market Economics all the way. The more I hear about Unions and strikes, the stronger I am with the Corporate World. Yes, will be a "scab" and break any picket line.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I am for full time abortions
> 
> You part time abortion people are going to hell


Can you tell that Kody is PUMPED for Ultra? He's got Avicii blasting!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Here's the thing. I don't ever think Uber or Lyft got into the business to "employ" (for lack of a better term) full-time drivers. The rideshare industry as always been about "do it whenever you want". To do this as a full-time job is a decision someone makes, but rideshare is not a full-time profession. So there should be no reason for hate.


Being a part time driver is alsow a decision someone makes.

I don't think there's anything to hate in part timers, but I will say a lot of them have the mistaken impression that rideshare wasn't intended for full time drivers, or that the rideshare companies don't rely heavily on full time drivers. Without full time drivers rideshare wouldn't exists, in fact couldn't exists.

I mean just on it's face for starters when part timers are at their full time jobs or real jobs as I've seen some state who do you think is handling ride requests for those eight to nine hours day in, day out, week in week out? Who's working those late night weekday drunk rides the 9 to 5ers can't cover?

@Nats121 went into detail on this subject already and I don't see the need to redo something he did much better than I could have anyway. Here's the link: On the subject of Full-time Drivers


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've done Uber full time, I've done Uber part-time. Uber is an essential part of my income either way.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps it's due to part-timers like yourself diluting the brand? As in your situation, Uber is a source of "disposable income." Hence, a casual attitude towards it which negatively impacts us full-timers. So what you say then?
> 
> 
> True, however what you mentioned applies to any Independent Contractor. Not just Uber/Lyft IC's.


But TNC drivers are limited and more dependant on these companies than, say, an electrician is upon a particular general contractor or two. There are other GCs. There is the possibility of having his/her own customers. There is a better chance of making money doing the SAME job if one or two decide not to work with you anymore. That is why CA now defines U/L as employers, and other states are looking at doing the same.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Can you tell that Kody is PUMPED for Ultra? He's got Avicii blasting!


Nice try, it's nothing but ariana and btk, on drugs


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

forrest m said:


> that is why ride-share companies get away with their pay schemes - scab part-timers who undermine things like Monday's strike
> Etc...
> Etc...


What utter blithering nonsense.

This is not a high skill level job. It just isn't. Yes, a person can get better at it. But the entry requirements are to have a car and a driver's license. If you want something that pays better, learn a marketable skill.

You might also want to lose your sense of being a victim that is being taken advantage of by a large company.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Being a part time driver is alsow a decision someone makes.
> 
> I don't think there's anything to hate in part timers, but I will say a lot of them have the mistaken impression that rideshare wasn't intended for full time drivers, or that the rideshare companies don't rely heavily on full time drivers. Without full time drivers rideshare wouldn't exists, in fact couldn't exists.
> 
> ...


My post wasn't to indicate that rideshare wasn't intended for full-time drivers. It was that rideshare has always been about "drive whenever you want". It's up to you.

If you want to drive full-time, OK. If you want to drive part-time, that's fine. If you want to drive full-time for two weeks, drive part-time for 6 months, then drive full-time again for another 6 months, that is ok too. If you want to make rideshare your permanent full-time profession, feel free (although I never recommend relying on it long term because it could be taken away from you in a second, for a myriad of reasons).

There is no set rule that a rideshare driver should be full or part-time. It is whatever you want. Your decision. That is why I say there should be no hate against anyone who decides to drive full or part-time, because rideshare has always been about you deciding how you want to do it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> My post wasn't to indicate that rideshare wasn't intended for full-time drivers.


I posted that part of my post to address this statement from you:



> Here's the thing. I don't ever think Uber or Lyft got into the business to "employ" (for lack of a better term) full-time drivers.


In point of fact they actually did. That statement, for lack of better term or not, crops up here quite often from part time drivers, and it doesn't get addressed anywhere near enough leaving the presenter of that statement, one would presume, believing that it's factually accurate. It's not. I'm making it a point to address it every time I see it from now on.

I understand now that that is not what you intended to convey, never the less you actually did convey it so I responded to what was there.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I posted that part of my post to address this statement from you:
> 
> In point of fact they actually did. That statement, for lack of better term or not, crops up here quite often from part time drivers, and it doesn't get addressed anywhere near enough leaving the presenter of that statement, one would presume, believing that it's factually accurate. It's not. I'm making it a point to address it every time I see it from now on.
> 
> I understand now that that is not what you intended to convey, never the less you actually did convey it so I responded to what was there.


That is the funny thing about the internet. I can post what is exactly on my mind and think I got my point across precisely. But someone reads the post and it comes across as something completely different than what I indented. I can only hope my follow up post clarifies things.

But to be more specific, what I meant when I said _"I don't ever think Uber or Lyft got into the business to "employ" (for lack of a better term) full-time drivers_" was that rideshare was not created exclusively for the "employment" of full-time drivers. The model has always been "drive whenever you want". That means drive full-time, or drive part-time. It is up to you.

Therefore, someone who decides to drive full-time should have no reason to hate someone who doesn't because rideshare was not created especially for you. And vice versa. If you drive part-time, there is no reason to despise a full-time driver for the same reason.

With that said, if your response was indicate that people insinuate that rideshare was never indented to be done full-time, they are incorrect. Again, it is whatever you want it to be.

Amendment to the post: I believe it is possible that Uber and/or Lyft may have wanted full-time drivers in their original incarnations. But if so, that would have gone out the window once they changed their business models to "rideshare".


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> In point of fact they actually did. That statement, for lack of better term or not, crops up here quite often from part time drivers, and it doesn't get addressed anywhere near enough leaving the presenter of that statement, one would presume, believing that it's factually accurate. It's not. I'm making it a point to address it every time I see it from now on.


When was Uber trying to hire full time drivers? I hear people post the statement but never see links to articles from the past or advertisements released by Uber where they say they are hiring full time drivers.

From the inception when Uber existed only as Uber Black it marketed itself as a supply and demand company. Black card drivers could fill the empty space in their day with the uber service. Uber had an algorithm to incentivize drivers to come out. Maybe a pivot happened at the introduction of uberx but the main point of company was to solve customer demand size problems with the original idea.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

123dragon said:


> When was Uber trying to hire full time drivers? I hear people post the statement but never see links to articles from the past or advertisements released by Uber where they say they are hiring full time drivers.


Thousands of Uber drivers to get settlement checks



> Specifically, the FTC alleged that Uber had claimed that the annual median income for UberX drivers in New York was $90,000 and $74,000 in San Francisco. However, the agency said these claims were inflated by $20,000 to $30,000 annually. The median income in New York was actually $61,000 and $53,000 in San Francisco, according to the FTC. Less than 10 percent of UberX drivers were able to earn the amounts Uber claimed as its average.





> Generally speaking, the checks will go to drivers who drove for Uber during 2014 and 2015 in major cities and counties, where Uber was heavily recruiting drivers with allegedly misleading claims. Those include Atlanta, Baltimore, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Houston, Los Angeles and Orange Counties, Miami, Minneapolis, New Jersey, New York, Philadelphia, Phoenix, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle and Washington, D.C.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What utter blithering nonsense.
> 
> This is not a high skill level job. It just isn't. Yes, a person can get better at it. But the entry requirements are to have a car and a driver's license. If you want something that pays better, learn a marketable skill.
> 
> You might also want to lose your sense of being a victim that is being taken advantage of by a large company.


It takes a lot of experience to figure out which candy to put in the cup holders


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Thousands of Uber drivers to get settlement checks


Those are income numbers Uber claimed you could potentially earn. Where does that mention full time drivers? Don't most advertisements say up to 90,000 can be earned?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

123dragon said:


> Those are income numbers Uber claimed you could potentially earn. Where does that mention full time drivers? Don't most advertisements say up to 90,000 can be earned?


I suspected you would go there when you asked your question given how trivially easy it was to come by the information with a simple google search.

Slate Article



> it seems clear that $90,766 is not a median in any sense. In an effort to stick to its initial claims, *Uber has recently emphasized a new detail: that $90,766 was in May the median earned by full-time drivers in New York.* Since then, as Mohrer has told _BuzzFeed_, "the whole makeup of our supply base has changed a lot and a lot of part-timers have come in" to a point that *$90,000 is still possible, but no longer the middle even of the full-time pack.* (It's worth pointing out that this is a bit of a logical fallacy on Uber's part. The company has always said $90,766 was a median of drivers working at least 40 hours a week.


In other words it was advertising based on what could be made on full time hours, and it was essentially lying about how much could be made working full time as a driver for uber.

Neither uber nor lyft should be taken at their word. Period.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I suspected you would go there when you asked your question given how trivially easy it was to come by the information with a simple google search.
> 
> Slate Article
> 
> ...


It still jives with my point. Uber provides a figure of what earning potential could be. The max is theoretically full time hours. That doesn't mean that Uber's acquisition strategy for drivers was full time. If you look at some of the early prospectus which I will try to find to show Uber marketed itself as solving supply and demand for transportation. A supply side problem is beneficial to driver but as we see that is no longer the case.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

123dragon said:


> It still jives with my point. Uber provides a figure of what earning potential could be. The max is theoretically full time hours.


Yes, I get that that is your take.

Meanwhile Uber had to pay 20 million for its false advertisement of what it stated full time drivers could earn.

The point isn't what drivers could make it's that what uber was doing was luring potential drivers into leases, new cars, and driving for it by advertising with false earnings potential it says FULL TIME drivers could make. The contention was/is (with some) that uber was never intended for full time drivers. That is categorically, and emphatically incorrect. It was directly marketing for full time drivers with bogus potential earnings data.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yes, I get that that is your take.
> 
> Meanwhile Uber had to pay 20 million for its false advertisement of what it stated full time drivers could earn.
> 
> The point isn't what drivers could make it's that what uber was doing was luring potential drivers into leases, new cars, and driving for it by advertising with false earnings potential it says FULL TIME drivers could make. The contention was/is (with some) that uber was never intended for full time drivers. That is categorically, and emphatically incorrect. It was directly marketing for full time drivers with bogus potential earnings data.


You can't point to any direct evidence that says Uber's strategy was finding full time drivers. You are still implying. You are stating because Uber stated the ceiling number it was marketing itself for full time drivers.



> Teach English online
> Teaching English online is a great way to make income at home, while on your own schedule.
> 
> You get to enjoy the flexibility of a stable job, while not having to do any lesson planning or grading like most teachers do.
> ...


 Is this a full time job? https://www.vipkidteachers.com/


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

123dragon said:


> You can't point to any direct evidence that says Uber's strategy was finding full time drivers.


Of course it was it was quoting what it's full time drivers were making in its advertising for new drivers, and it had to pay 20 million for quoting bogus earnings numbers in the process.

But listen at this point you're going to continue to believe what you want to believe, and I have no interest in going back and forth with you over it.

I've made the point and sufficiently supported it. Whether or not you believe it doesn't really concern me at this point. People with will read it and decide one way or another for themselves.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rhetorical question for full timers who think part timers are the problem:

What do you think will happen to surge and rates if all the part timers go full time?

I'd argue that part timers are awesome because they can quit when there isn't enough business (because they don't "need" the money), so they are basically a check/balance on oversaturation. In fact, if everyone who is currently full time got other employment and drove Rideshare part time, we'd all may more money in less time.

Clarification: "full timer" is defined by me as someone whose sole or primary source of income is driving Rideshare.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Of course it was it was quoting what it's full time drivers were making in its advertising for new drivers, and it had to pay 20 million for quoting bogus earnings numbers in the process.
> 
> But listen at this point you're going to continue to believe what you want to believe, and I have no interest in going back and forth with you over it.
> 
> I've made the point and sufficiently supported it. Whether or not you believe it doesn't really concern me at this point. People with will read it and decide one way or another for themselves.


Agreed. For the record here is the FTC case you are speaking about where there is no reference what so ever made to fulltime:

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...ay-20-million-settle-ftc-charges-it-recruited
Again something you implied.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Rhetorical question for full timers who think part timers are the problem:
> 
> What do you think will happen to surge and rates if all the part timers go full time?
> 
> ...


Interesting notion, but don't you think full timers would make far more if all the part timer stopped driving? Kind of a tease kind of a serious question.

Also Which would have the larger impact on the rideshare companies if all part timers would quit, or if all full timers would quit?

If all part timers would quit the service could still function albeit with reduced rides.

If full timers would all quit the rideshare companies would most likely go under or have to split the service between working hours, and the ability to obtain rides would be so impacted people would stop seeing the rideshare companies as a viable option in need.

To answer your question about surge it would go even further to c-rap but it would hardly phase me since I don't seek out surge, don't rely on it, and given the dismal surge rates now it's not like it has all that much farther to go down.

Besides I would argue a tangent of where I think you're going with it. I would argue if surge rates fall much farther it will impact part time drivers more than full time drivers, even more so were they all to go full time. It will make it much harder for uber to maintain part time drivers.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Know what? Tough. Am strictly a part timer and Uber's an excellent source of purely extra dough! Love it!
> 
> Also sick and tired of the full timers gripes re: benefits, unions, employee/independent contractor status, etc. So over it.
> 
> ...


More irrelevant, and incorrect statements. Keep it up!



TomTheAnt said:


> Okay. Well... I, as well as a couple of others it seems, disagree. You are definitely painting with a very broad brush there.


Okay. Well... I, disagree with you. 
However, I have stated my reasons. What about you?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

forrest m said:


> I only signed up to do part time. But I take jobs and work very seriously. In general, people who work at any job only part-time do not take the job as seriously as people who do it full-time. People who do not take a job seriously tend not to have a sense of cohesiveness with co-workers, and therefore do not care much if they screw over what co-workers are trying to accomplish, and this includes doing stupid stuff that gives their full-time coworkers a bad reputation as a group. The reason attempts to advocate to improve work conditions fail in most industries is that there are usually many more part-time employees than full-time employees, and that is why ride-share companies get away with their pay schemes - scab part-timers who undermine things like Monday's strike. Of course nowadays that is the fault of employers because most companies now only want to hire part-timers to avoid paying benefits and fees associated with having full time employees. Ride-sharing companies found a way around that, and hence allow anyone who wants to drive full-time, drive full-time. This is great for people who want to work full-time but the only jobs available are part-time jobs with crappy hours, crappy bosses, and whatever else crappy. Who wants to have to work 3 part-time jobs and deal with all that crappiness and still not have health insurance and retirement benefits? I had to change jobs when the economy was at its worse, and even with college degrees could not even find a part-time minimum wage job (was unemployed for 5 months) - if ride-share had been here then, I would have jumped at it. If a person is in a decent market area, driving for ride-share full-time makes more sense. In general, the people who drive full-time are more invested in their jobs and they are the ones making the efforts to advocate for better conditions.... most part-time drivers don't care, but should be grateful to the full-time people for doing all the ground work in efforts to get better work conditions which benefit part timers as well - the very least they could do is not undermine things like strikes, not be simple scabs. I have respect for anyone who works full-time regardless of what the job is, and so should all the rest of the part-time ants.


Gee, aren't we entitled. Please, allow me to educate you.

scab noun [ C ]
UK /skæb/ US informal disapproving
*an insulting word for a person who continues working while other people in the organization are on strike:*
When she went to work she faced taunts of 'scab' from fellow workers.

First of all, a group of disgruntled drivers is not considered an organization. What took place recently is more of a protest than anything else. The term scab refers more to people who cross union picket lines. You know, entities that have actual bargaining power and can REALISTICALLY affect the flow of business for a company. Do yourself a favor and google the recent teacher protests that took place over the last couple of years. Some of us are old enough to remember the grocery strikes that took place around the early 2000's. and most of us have a better understanding of what the term scab means and represents. Seeing an entitled disgruntled non union affiliated driver use this term is an insult to myself and every other dues paying union member on this site.

Now you know...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> Part time, full time, no time, whatever. The real question CAN YOU ZIPPER MERGE


Where I live we have an intersection where they do a three way zipper merge. Let me tell you, that takes cooperation. There's always 1 or 2 people who just don't get it.



MiamiKid said:


> Know what? Tough. Am strictly a part timer and Uber's an excellent source of purely extra dough! Love it!
> 
> Also sick and tired of the full timers gripes re: benefits, unions, employee/independent contractor status, etc. So over it.
> 
> ...


The real issue is fairness and honesty in commerce. Uber and Lyft have found a niche where the drivers take most of the expense, and liability, and do all of the dirty work, and often don't realize just how little they're making until tax time, when all their expenses are tallied. That's why most drivers only last a year. Uber and Lyft success depends on the unknowing sacrifice of it's new drivers. I keep hearing arguments like drivers know what they signed up for, and don't drive if you don't like it - to which I say BS! It's predatory behavior on the part of Uber and Lyft and everybody knows it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income.


I do gig work full-time. While I have talked to other full-timers like me, there are more part-timers I see daily and talk with.

Your question doesn't offend me, but I get annoyed when people think I don't have a real job. I may not have a traditional job, but these gigs are my job and have been for years.

I envy the new part-timers because they get better runs starting out, don't have such high vehicle repair costs and have more stability. But I also enjoy my freedom and don't deal with office politics.

One isn't better over the other for me. I worked professionally for many years. One is just s different way to earn money and survive.


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Strange question here. What separates the PT from FT? Is it the hours that you drive? Is it the time of day that you drive? Is it how many rides you have? I drive on nights and weeks and sometimes pull out almost 40hrs a week. Usually I average 20-30 hrs a week/weekend. Am I a part timer or a full timer?


----------



## tacotime (Feb 4, 2019)

Butt0ns919 said:


> I just started ubering with the thought of being online during my trips to and from work. Is it true that ill be penalized for declining trips that are out of the way? How do you manage?


Lyft will penalize you--or more accurately, discourage you by saying it affects your acceptance/matching rate. I'm not sure Uber does. You can decline (I think) five trips in a row before it politely asks you if you want to remain online. You can also accept a trip and then cancel it for being too far away. I have never noticed any change in my match rate from declining trips, although I try to stick to areas where I know I want to drive. Lyft tries to pull me more often to further areas but that might be because my local market for Lyft is more scattered. Uber does a better job of matching me to someone close by, or if I'm in rural areas within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## Alan777 (Oct 16, 2018)

I am a PT, work 20+ hours a week. The only real hate I have gotten from FTers is here.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


Sorry, but if you had a real job that paid real money then you'd already have disposable income.

I don't give a rat's ass about what ANY other driver is doing. We aren't buddies and we aren't pals. We are competitors.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Sorry, but if you had a real job that paid real money then you'd already have disposable income.
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass about what ANY other driver is doing. We aren't buddies and we aren't pals. We are competitors.


Amen


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Rideshare can survive with only PT drivers. FT drivers are cabbies using the Uber platform and their own car.

I don't think FT drivers making a living wage are a reality in most cities. They will keep lowering prices until they can't anywhere. PT drivers probably outnumber FT by 10 to 1.

I am ubering right now nearly FT, but only doing it to get out of a short term bind, then I will only do it PT. There will always be people like me willing to trade depreciation for quick cash. Or people doing it recreationally. The PT drivers lower wages so its not sustainable FT.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I have several gigs, but Uber is my primary source of income at the moment. I put in 70 hrs a week. I have no hatred for part timers and don’t understand why anyone would. Nor have I seen examples of it here on UP. Maybe someone could point it out to me. I do consider the other members here to be my competition, and I don’t share my strategies. I just come here for the shared experience, and some advice on how to cope. And sometime for a good political debate.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


Because without any Ants the algorithm would be forced to learn from us rather than what we see, and part timers are more likely to engage in ant behavior. Or at least that's my beef.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> How would you "decline" a ride that is out of the way, without knowing the trip destination? Did you mean "cancel"?
> Anyways there is no penalty for declining, however the cancellation rate above a certain point would definitely matter to Uber
> 
> I'm a part timer. In my opinion, the part timers are actually ruining the business for the full timers. It's obvious. However, that's what it is. This is how Uber plays this game. If you don't like it, then quit. Or find smart ways to increase your profit while ubering full time


How are PTs supposedly "ruining the business for full timers"?



911 Guy said:


> The only drivers I have issues with are light loiterers. If you are first at a red light, it is your responsibility to move quickly after making sure there isn't a jack wagon running it.
> 
> Not sure if I'm FT, PT, or mostly retired.


Huh?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


LOL 'Part timers' usually have a real job that has benefits.

If you're so broke you need to work a job that destroys your car, doesn't give you paid vacations, no health insurance and no retirement I don't think calling out the people who DO those things proves you have brass anything. Plastic at best.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Those of us who have a real job and I don't care who that offends, use Uber as a source of disposable income. I'm getting sick and tired of full timers giving me an attitude because of that. So this is your opportunity to air your grievances.


They should be mad at Uber. Not at us.


----------



## Bill Fry (Dec 19, 2015)

So just from reading posts on the site, It seems to be more complaining about things ie: ride in the front, PT vs FT. I just go out and if it's busy I work if not I do eats when I am tired or don't want to I stop. I treat my passengers like family if they give a tip great, if not that's ok too. Everyone has a different story. They want to ride in front great, need a charge ok, Have a nice day and at the end of the day, tips are good. and I made decent money for my time and met some people in our city. If they are rude I am just quiet and let them relax. not rocket science but a lot of common sense. I plan my work and do what I need to hit my goals. That's my 2 cents.



Pawtism said:


> When I drove, I drove part time (and very part time at that, thus I could be a bit biased). However, that being said, I have no issue with full timers either. I will say though, that full time, this simply isn't sustainable (nor was it ever intended to be, no matter what Uber/Lyft tries to pass off to you). From a purely practical standpoint, you can be deactivated at any time (per their own terms), and for pretty much any reason (and yes, that's true in most at will employment states, but the difference is, Uber/Lyft actually does it). Very few employers will terminate someone quite as easily as Uber/Lyft does. Mostly, this is because of unemployment insurance. IF it's an "at fault" firing, they won't be able to get unemployment (or at least not full benefits, depending on state) and that employers rates don't go up. So they are incentivized to only fire for a good reason (even though, legally, they can fire you because a customer said you looked at them funny).
> 
> Uber/Lyft has no such incentive, so they WILL terminate (deactivate) for otherwise silly things (false claims, real claims, their own made up fantasies, you name it). Sometimes you can get reactivated, sometimes you can't. Sounds like a dangerous way to have a full time occupation. I won't dispute that the full timers, and the tricks and scams they've learned to run, can probably make a decent hourly wage, if they want to. It's simply not sustainable long term and they can lose it at any moment (on top of Uber/Lyft issues, what if your car catches fire as happened to CableGuyNoe, etc.).


Love your quote!!



MadTownUberD said:


> Not true for this 4.97 rated driver! I am careful to stay in Uber's good graces by providing outstanding service because I want the option to continue the side hustle as well as go FT temporarily if, God forbid, something should happen to my breadwinning job.
> 
> I other words the same attitude that makes me successful at my day job keeps me from burning bridges with Uber. *I like money and I am interested in making it regularly.*


Survey says ding ding ding #1 answer


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I am a full timer, the thing i hate are out of town drivers that come to my town on the weekends, But i guess thats the way it goes.


----------



## SomeDriverDude (Mar 17, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> From the complaints i read here, how could a PT driver possibly know their way around, or, not skip pool rides, or, not play surges, or, not cherry pick...
> 
> In other words, you make them look bad because you just do the trips.


I get lots of complaints from pax about cherry-pickers and drivers who 'work the system' or sit in a parking lot looking at the pax and then canceling the ride ... you guys might make a few extra bucks on a given day, but by screwing with the ecosystem, you make the experience worse for pax, who then switch carriers or decide not to use either. You erode your own and everyone's collective market so you can screw a few people out of a few 'bad' rides here or there.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Nobody erodes anything. Everybody should just mind their own business and do whatever the hell they feel works best for them. That way everything will just work out by itself. It always does


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL 'Part timers' usually have a real job that has benefits.
> 
> If you're so broke you need to work a job that destroys your car, doesn't give you paid vacations, no health insurance and no retirement I don't think calling out the people who DO those things proves you have brass anything. Plastic at best.


The only thing "broke" here is your sarcasm detector.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes we do because fulltimers are trying to make a living and part time 1 or 2 day drivers screw up that stability. For example there are 30 fulltime drivers in. 15 mile radius that do ok most days then Friday comes along and these part time college kids log on now there is 75 drivers in the same radius. 2 times the normal calls but over 2 times the drivers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Nobody erodes anything. Everybody should just mind their own business and do whatever the hell they feel works best for them. That way everything will just work out by itself. It always does :smiles:


Wild Wild West


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> Yes we do because fulltimers are trying to make a living and part time 1 or 2 day drivers screw up that stability.


You sound like the people who think they own the space on the street in front of their house. Nobody owes you that time on Fridays that you're so fond of.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You sound like the people who think they own the space on the street in front of their house. Nobody owes you that time on Fridays that you're so fond of.


Now, get off my lawn


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You sound like the people who think they own the space on the street in front of their house. Nobody owes you that time on Fridays that you're so fond of.


 I never said they couldn't drive I never said that they should stop driving I was giving an explanation with an example do I care if some drives are full time or part time no l. do I see the reality that part time drivers that are looking to actually make a living screw drivers who are full time over yes thars reality whether we like them or not. The ones that drive me the most bonkers are the part time and full time drivers who knowingly engage in this business who aren't out to make money they're just doing it because it's something to do. seriously find a hobby that doesn't screw other people over


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> When I'm driving, I can't tell the FT apart from the PT's.
> 
> But...I can tell the asswipes from other Rideshare drivers by:
> 
> ...


Well-said.
I focus on my goals & not L/U predatory goals.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

All 


Anonymhysa said:


> Part time, full time, no time, whatever. The real question CAN YOU ZIPPER MERGE
> [/QUOTE
> All day, everyday.....?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> I never said they couldn't drive I never said that they should stop driving


No, you said that part time drivers screw over the full time drivers.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> No, you said that part time drivers screw over the full time drivers.


Just because I say that part time drivers screw over full time drivers and give an example doesn't mean that i think that part time drivers shouldn't be able to work 2 completely different things you should learn how to differentiate between the 2.

It's like me saying I hate trump and somebody saying oh that means you want to kill him. no it doesnt just because I hate somebody doesn't mean I want to kill them. just because I hate part time workers doesnt mean that I want them to lose their jobs or quit


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Yes we do because _fulltimers are trying to make a living and part time 1 or 2 day drivers screw up that stability_. For example there are 30 fulltime drivers in. 15 mile radius that do ok most days then Friday comes along and these part time college kids log on now there is 75 drivers in the same radius. 2 times the normal calls but over 2 times the drivers.


Wow... Methinks y'all oughta get a REAL job and leave the Ubering to those who can... we part timers... just sayin'



SomeDriverDude said:


> I get lots of complaints from pax about cherry-pickers and drivers who 'work the system' or sit in a parking lot looking at the pax and then canceling the ride ... you guys might make a few extra bucks on a given day, but by screwing with the ecosystem, you make the experience worse for pax, who then switch carriers or decide not to use either. You erode your own and everyone's collective market so you can screw a few people out of a few 'bad' rides here or there.


I've yet to have one of those complaints... better let the pro's handle the work...just sayin'



Over/Uber said:


> I hate part timers cuz they don't have the brass to step out and do rideshare full time, to try to better their real job income.


retired here... and happy to take away your pings... don't NEED the money, independently wealthy but love the passengers for the most part...just sayin'



Seahawk3 said:


> Just because I say that part time drivers screw over full time drivers and give an example doesn't mean that i think that part time drivers shouldn't be able to work 2 completely different things you should learn how to differentiate between the 2.
> 
> It's like me saying I hate trump and somebody saying oh that means you want to kill him. no it doesnt just because I hate somebody doesn't mean I want to kill them. just because I hate part time workers doesnt mean that I want them to lose their jobs or quit


HATE? an awfully strong word... maybe we partimers dislike those who screw up our great part time gig...just sayin'



Seahawk3 said:


> I never said they couldn't drive I never said that they should stop driving I was giving an explanation with an example do I care if some drives are full time or part time no l. do I see the reality that part time drivers that are looking to actually make a living screw drivers who are full time over yes thars reality whether we like them or not. The ones that drive me the most bonkers are the part time and full time drivers who knowingly engage in this business who aren't out to make money they're just doing it because it's something to do. seriously find a hobby that doesn't screw other people over


Well you just described me so I must drive you _?bonkers?_ sorry 'bout that snowflake... just doin' what comes naturally... just sayin'


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> HATE? an awfully strong word... maybe we partimers dislike those who screw up our great part time gig...just sayin'


 Even if there was all just part time drivers you would come across the same issue as I do. its because people are willing to work for nothing instead of trying to make money out of this job and that's the true issue most part time workers aren't really making any money compared to having just a regular part time job. to make this job beneficial AKA profitable you have to do it full time in most markets


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Tryin' to save the Mods a bunch of work... puttin' all my replies all in one post... Oh look there's Seahawk3... Hi Seahawk3...



Seahawk3 said:


> Even if there was all just part time drivers you would come across the same issue as I do. its because people are willing to work for nothing instead of trying to make money out of this job and that's the true issue most part time workers aren't really making any money compared to having just a regular part time job. to make this job beneficial AKA profitable you have to do it full time in most markets


Ummmmm I don't work for "nothing" maybe next to nothing but it's what I agreed to... and when it becomes unprofitable I'll let those of you who have to work full time have the reins back... just sayin'
Last week working 4 days, daytime only, made over $650.00 plenty for me... just sayin'


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> Well you just described me so I must drive you _?bonkers?_ sorry 'bout that snowflake... just doin' what comes naturally... just sayin'


Snowflake lol not personally. I really don't care about other people I really don't know you so to say that you would be driving me bonkers shows your true age. Continue to be an antagonist I think you're probably just upset. Maybe it's a Freud thing and you want to sleep with your mom.



hrswartz said:


> Ummmmm I don't work for "nothing" maybe next to nothing but it's what I agreed to... and when it becomes unprofitable I'll let those of you who have to work full time have the reins back... just sayin'


That's what I do. 4 days isn't part time sorry to break it to you. Is that 650 before deductions or after. And how many hours? I make a profit in my market. If I didnt I wouldn't continue doing this job. Also I make pretty good money for my area around 15hr after deductions. If it drops to 11 or less I will bounce.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Snowflake lol not personally. I really don't care about other people I really don't know you so to say that you would driving me bonkers shows your true age. Continue to be an antagonist I think you're probably just upset. Maybe it's a Freud thing and you want to sleep with your mom.


Oh, you're right... you're always right... and I am being an antagonist for that I apologize but you certainly aren't helping the situation... just observin'


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> Oh, you're right... you're always right... and I am being an antagonist for that I apologize but you certainly aren't helping the situation... just observin'


Well I'm done with this convo. I stated my piece you can do with it as you wish. We are all entitled to our opinions even if they are absurd. As for me helping the situation do you want a tissue. ???. I didnt start the tit for tat fyi but I am not one to sit back an take crap.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Snowflake lol not personally. I really don't care about other people I really don't know you so to say that you would be driving me bonkers shows your true age. Continue to be an antagonist I think you're probably just upset. Maybe it's a Freud thing and you want to sleep with your mom.
> 
> 
> That's what I do. Is that 650 _before deductions or after. And how many hours?_ I make a profit in my market. If I didnt I wouldn't continue doing this job. Also I make pretty good money for my area around 15hr after deductions. If it drops to 11 or less I will bounce.


 before... about 29 (part time) 83% acceptance 5 cancellations or there abouts...


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> before... about 29 (part time) 83% acceptance 5 cancellations or there abouts...


29 hrs isn't really a part time job. Are you including the hours cleaning your car or the time it takes to do Bill's or errands related to your job. Now I know most governments say 32 or less is part time but come on really? Part time would be in my opinion less then half of full time job so 20hrs or less. Us you stated you worked 4 days a week. A full time job is 4 or more days.

Also before deductions that means you probably make about 350 or so maybe less so around 11 a hr or less. You would be better served delivering pizzas just sayin


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Well I'm done with this convo. I stated my piece you can do with it as you wish. We are all entitled to our opinions even if they are absurd. As for me helping the situation do you want a tissue. ???. I didnt start the tit for tat fyi but I am not one to sit back an take crap.


Ok... thank you... Yes, all are entitled to their opinions... which are like colons... everyone's got one and they ALL smell the same... just sayin' 
?:thumbup:?



Seahawk3 said:


> 29 hrs isn't really a part time job. Are you including the hours cleaning your car or the time it takes to do Bill's or errands related to your job. Now I know most governments say 32 or less is part time but come on really? Part time would be in my opinion less then half if full time 20hrs or less. Us you stated you worked 4 days a week. A full time job is 4 or more days.
> 
> Also before deductions that means you probably make about 350 or so maybe less so around 11 an hr or less. You would be better served delivering pizzas


I thought you were done with this convo... guess not...


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> Ok... thank you... Yes, all are entitled to their opinions... which are like colons... everyone's got one and they ALL smell the same... just sayin'
> ?:thumbup:?
> 
> 
> I thought you were done with this convo... guess not...


Now I am since you have answered all my queries and I have answered or responded to yours. Have a good day being a "part time driver"


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

$15? wow, that wouldn't be enough for me to continue. I consistently avg $18 and above working less than 20 hours a week. Once I hit my target of $300 I am out of there. Not trying to kill myself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> Just because I say that part time drivers screw over full time drivers and give an example doesn't mean that i think that part time drivers shouldn't be able to work 2 completely different things you should learn how to differentiate between the 2.


If you say I'm screwing you over, I do honestly think you're saying I shouldn't do that. How else could you construe that??

Look, I hate the President with a passion nearly as hot as Hillary Rodham Clinton. I donated to her.

But that's not the same as saying he should be assassinated.

I gave to her because I wanted the "woman card." Seriously. But I voted for Gary Johnson.

Christine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I voted for Gary Johnson too. Let's get back on topic: FT and PT drivers.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson too. Let's get back on topic: FT and PT drivers.


I'm starting to believe that full-timers don't hate part-timers, but envy them for not necessarily needing Uber. If I really wanted too, I could probably work evenings at some place like whole foods. Considering dropping an application with them. Would be nice to get discounts on goods I like.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I'm starting to believe that full-timers don't hate part-timers, but envy them for not necessarily needing Uber. If I really wanted too, I could probably work evenings at some place like whole foods. Considering dropping an application with them. Would be nice to get discounts on goods I like.


I hear you, but I never like to assume my job will be there tomorrow. For all I know I could be a full time driver next week. Especially since the higher I climb the ladder the bigger a target I am.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I never said they couldn't drive I never said that they should stop driving I was giving an explanation with an example do I care if some drives are full time or part time no l. do I see the reality that part time drivers that are looking to actually make a living screw drivers who are full time over yes thars reality whether we like them or not. The ones that drive me the most bonkers are the part time and full time drivers who knowingly engage in this business who aren't out to make money they're just doing it because it's something to do. seriously find a hobby that doesn't screw other people over


Now you sound like the type that complains about over saturation. If you find having competition that difficult, then it's time to hang it up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Now you sound like the type that complains about over saturation. If you find having competition that difficult, then it's time to hang it up.


I always like to ask the rhetorical question:. What if someone just drove around giving people rides for free, completely off the app? How would you stop that?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> If you say I'm screwing you over, I do honestly think you're saying I shouldn't do that. How else could you construe that??
> 
> Look, I hate the President with a passion nearly as hot as Hillary Rodham Clinton. I donated to her.
> 
> ...


God help us... It's why we should have never allowed women to vote or given them licenses... just sayin'... Ok, I'll save you the trouble, yes I'm a misogynist for all the right reasons... keep 'em pregnant and bare footed I say... and off the roads! just tryin' to ruffle your feathers ma'am...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I posted that part of my post to address this statement from you:
> 
> In point of fact they actually did. That statement, for lack of better term or not, crops up here quite often from part time drivers, and it doesn't get addressed anywhere near enough leaving the presenter of that statement, one would presume, believing that it's factually accurate. It's not. I'm making it a point to address it every time I see it from now on.
> 
> I understand now that that is not what you intended to convey, never the less you actually did convey it so I responded to what was there.


The only thing its "about" is making them money. I happen to be driving full time and making way more than any other full time. job I could get hired for...


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Guber make sense only in rush hours. I say 4 hours a day. 20 to 30 hours max in a week. Putting more hours, totally not worth it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Well-said.
> I focus on my goals & not L/U predatory goals.


I agree. I could care less about FT or PT. But when you park in the middle of the street and block anyone from passing, you're giving ride-share a bad name. It's the laziest most inconsiderate behavior I see on the road. And it's coming from U/L drivers. It makes me wish I could hand out tickets. Sometimes the drivers annoy me more than the pax. Can a driver report another driver to Uber?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I always like to ask the rhetorical question:. What if someone just drove around giving people rides for free, completely off the app? How would you stop that?


Not sure how to stop something like that... but if you think ride-share drivers are crazy... someone giving free rides is certifiable...



ZenUber said:


> I agree. I _could_ care less about FT or PT. But when you park in the middle of the street and block anyone from passing, you're giving ride-share a bad name. It's the laziest most inconsiderate behavior I see on the road. And it's coming from U/L drivers. It makes me wish I could hand out tickets. Sometimes the drivers annoy me more than the pax. Can a driver report another driver to Uber?


COULDN'T, the proper word is COULDN'T if you COULD care less then you must care a little... hope this helps for the future... just correctin'


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I know right. I drive a bus for a governement agency and still have to pay a measly $100 a month for great insurance, and I have some of the best insurnace there is for amazing rates


You're welcome.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Not sure how to stop something like that... but if you think ride-share drivers are crazy... someone giving free rides is certifiable...
> 
> 
> COULDN'T, the proper word is COULDN'T if you COULD care less then you must care a little... hope this helps for the future... just correctin'


Dam - it really sucks when Twain calls you out on your word choice. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Full timer here. I don't have any problems with part timers. The drivers I have a problem with are the ones who just look at a small piece of the puzzle then assume that their situation is how it is for everyone. Examples:
> 
> I make $30/hr, I don't see what everyone problem is.
> 
> ...


I pity the fool who does not agree with Mista T on this...


----------



## Evo_yoshi15 (Apr 10, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> A lot of the part timers (but definitely not all) seem to dismiss criticisms of others who do this full time. There is a tendency to say "if you don't like it, quit!" rather than to actually try to band together to encourage making things better for all.
> 
> I notice here many of the people saying rideshare "is no skill" and "something anyone can do" (which is total BS btw) tend to be part timers often with professional jobs. Now I have no problem with someone having a decent job. That's awesome. But there is no need to stand in the way of others voicing legitimate complaints or just expressing themselves.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Dam - it really sucks when Twain calls you out on your word choice. I'll try harder next time.


Sorry for being so picky It was drilled into me by my mom from a very tender age... :redface:


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> A lot of the part timers (but definitely not all) seem to dismiss criticisms of others who do this full time. There is a tendency to say "if you don't like it, quit!" rather than to actually try to band together to encourage making things better for all.
> 
> I notice here many of the people saying rideshare "is no skill" and "something anyone can do" (which is total BS btw) tend to be part timers often with professional jobs. Now I have no problem with someone having a decent job. That's awesome. But there is no need to stand in the way of others voicing legitimate complaints or just expressing themselves.
> 
> ...


An intelligent well thought out reply... really refreshing... :thumbup::speechless: I don't believe for a second any part time driver is trying purposely to make life harder for our full time bro's / sis's...  and I hope the opposite is true... That said, this gig will weed out those who can't, reward those who can and punish the scammers. 
Everyone has their own reason to drive ride share and I doubt any of us do it to get rich...:laugh: if your doing it to provide for a family God bless you, I find it difficult to doit just golf money ...:thumbdown: driving ride share is a difficult balancing act fer sure... you've got to have your emotions under control at all times. If it isn't a passenger distracting you it's an idiot driver doing things that can get you killed... I'm obviously simplifying something that's complex, this gig known as ride share, you also have to be an entertainer, an expert navigator, and if you desire a caterer.
There are so many on this forum that would disagree with me for whatever reason but the bottom line is we all work our gig the way WE see fit.
And if it don't work for you... fine... do it your way. Addressing the voicing legitimate complaints or just expressing themselves.point... I think that's what I just did and if anyone wants to express another opinion you got the floor...just sayin'


----------



## Jude525 (Jul 28, 2018)

First of all, driving for Uber is a "REAL" job, thank you very much. Whether full or part time.

Secondly, if you are a full timer who doesn't feel that you are getting enough income/fares, do what we part timers do and start driving when the demand is high. If your response it, "I can only work such and such hours" then you are subject to the same constraints as many people who are working jobs that are less than ideal. When I was waiting tables I made a fraction during my weekday shifts of what I'd make on the weekend. It is the nature of certain jobs. And I worked along part timers on those weekend shifts, splitting "my share" of the tables 6 way's instead of 4 because of the high turn around.

It is no different than having more drivers on the road on Friday night than on Tuesday afternoon. Generally speaking, the market is going to be self adjusting anyway. During surge periods I am driving constantly. My presumption is that everyone else is also. That's why we are getting surge. The demand is exceeding supply. Because I am part-time, if I start having too much down time, I go home. Fewer passengers, fewer drivers.

It is the same in a restaurant. As the shift slows, wait staff is cut and some go home, increasing the value of the shift for those who stay.

I am disabled and truly limited to only working a few shifts a month. Of course I work the busy periods. I'm not taking money out of anyone's pockets, because I know there are still plenty of customers to go around. But, being completely honest, my motive is altruistic. It's just a side effect. Of course I'm going to maximize my time and work the shifts that pay well.

Bottom line, the business owner, Uber/Lyft, finds that hiring a combination of full and part timers proves advantageous to their profit margin. So they will continue to do so and offer incentives to both groups. Grumble if it makes you feel better, but it isn't going to change anything. It is a business model that goes back over at least a century and isn't going anywhere soon.


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> Having part-time drivers is the whole point of rideshare. If you want to know what it would look like with only full-time drivers just look back to the old taxicab days:
> For 360 days of the year cabbies would starve, and on the other 5 days pax would scream "why the hell does it take two hours to get a cab? we need more cabs in this town!"


Actually, before Uber taxi drivers in metropolitan areas cleaned up: $250.00 or more a day, no problem. Friday night $300.00 or more with a cab to drive. Now everyone makes shit considering they either trash their personal car or pay $1440.00 a month to lease from Maven with very high accident deductibles. You guys ruined taxi jobs to make crappy money and Uber is squeezing you even more. What do you expect ?


----------

